

Ask HN: Is it better to use an outsourced commenting system? - Joeld

Is using something like Disqus much better than the built in commenting systems on Wordpress or Joomla?
======
Maro
Many sites now use Facebook for comments, because everybody has a Facebook
account.

For a technical readers, I'd go with Disqus, for a more general audience, with
Facebook. (That is if you're playing the numbers game and don't care about
Facebook taking over the Internet.)

------
ianpurton
The advantage of discuss is that it has a common signon for all disqus users
so your more likely to get comments.

The disadvantage is that the comments are pulled in by Javascript and are not
part of your page. Therefore they won't get picked up by the search engines.

------
md1515
I have never used Disqus so I do not know. I do know that blogs with many
readers and large numbers of comments (James Altucher, Mark Suster) all use
Disqus. I have read from them on a number of occasions that it is the best.
Good luck

